# Is she black & tan or bi-color?



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax is my rescue from a local HS. Some people think she's a mix. I've tried to get her to stand like she's suppose to but she lays her ears back, clearly confused on what my problem is, so the picture is always terrible.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Is she black & tan or bi-color?*

Why didn't my picture attach? ~sigh~ I give up...going to bed...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Is she black & tan or bi-color?*

You need to post photos from sites that allow crossposting (like photobucket).

OR go to the site with your photo, put your mouse curser over the photo you want, and then use the RIGHT mouse button to click on the photo. Then scroll down the window that opens to the bottom where it says 'Properties'. Click on that. In the Address section there should be a link that ends with a .jpg or a .gif copy and paste THAT into this site with the


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Set up a photobucket acct, download pics from your pc and then copy the url to here. It will take some time, so maybe do it in the am!!
Does Jax have black going down the back of her back legs(tar heels)? That is a telltale sign of a bi-color.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Is she black & tan or bi-color?*

Try uploading the picture to Photobucket. The website you used might not allow for cross posting.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Is she black & tan or bi-color?*

Will this work? It's not working in the preview


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Is she black & tan or bi-color?*

Here you go.


















She is a beautiful black and tan. Not a bi-color.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Is she black & tan or bi-color?*

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=799247&page=1#Post799247

^^^this link has step by step instructions^^^


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Is she black & tan or bi-color?*

Oh thank you!!! You would think I never touched a computer before...

Some pple think she's a mix because of her color. The ppl that dumped at the HS when she was a puppy said she had border collie in her. I think they lied. Their dates on her age didn't match uup according to my vet and she blew right by the size of a border collie.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Is she black & tan or bi-color?*

She's pretty. Her markings are very similar to my east german pup - although she looks more cream colored (could be the lighting)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Is she black & tan or bi-color?*

Looks blanket black and tan. My purebred pup is the same pattern right now, though his black will likely recede to a saddle and a black face.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Is she black & tan or bi-color?*

nope..that's cream you see.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Is she black & tan or bi-color?*

My guess is American Lines not from the show crowd. Lots of Blacket pattern in American lines and the cream (washed out red) is pretty common in some American lines.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Is she black & tan or bi-color?*

I don't see any mix. Just GSD and a pretty pup to boot!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Is she black & tan or bi-color?*

Very nice and interesting coloring. Beautiful dog!


----------

